# Tailless Female



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's a video of the Girl with no tail i picked up for MollyJean. Haven't been able to get her to lose the stripe, and get her on film. so i just made a short film with her striped.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3744475009125

Sorry i had the tv on...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

d'aaww.... lookit her. she's so adorable. poor thing. i'm really glad you got her! despite not having a tail, she's so active and curious!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor girl! I wonder why the stripe, she doesn't look stressed.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I think she's actually related to the female that I spawned, along with the other girls at that store. My girl (and all her fry) stripe very easily, but also un-stripe easily. Water changes result in a stripe that lasts for about 10 min. This girl wasn't striped until I came over to feed her.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Awww, what a cutie. It's so nice that she can still have a good life with someone who cares.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

She wiggles so much, like using her body for a tail, it's the cutest thing! I'm surprised how well she gets around, and am starting to think I might not need the shallow lily bowl I was going to use. Going to have to look into finding something larger. I have a space on the shelf above Bettabettabetta's tank that would be perfect for her, it's the calmest area of the house and the lighting is good, so hopefully I can keep her stress-free. Can't wait to meet her, thank you for the video!

We've started calling her Tidbit, even though we don't have her yet, hehe. That might change later, but it fits, huh?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awh she's so precious 
Is that a wound or a genetic defect?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww i would've totally took her, she is sooo ADORABLE :3 poor little girly


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I love the name Tidbit.... 

Is that the kind of stripe people are talking about being a stress bar???


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah stress bar/ stripe. She was living in a very deep community tank in the store with no difficulty. About the size of a 20g tall, only not as wide.

Still not sure it's not a wound. but it really does look like she never had it. Time will tell.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

How is she eating? And the possible sister you already had, was she in good health?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

moves pretty good for not having a rear end


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

The little boy that I got from EvilVOG was stress striped and pale when he arrived here, and he could drop color like nobody's business when I startled him those first few days, but he soon colored up and now he's fairly confident. In fact, when I moved him to his new tank I don't think he lost any color and was running around acting like he owned that tank the minute I released him after acclimating.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah she's mostly been in good health, and all her tankmates seemed to be in good health. Not sure where they're getting their fish from but they're pretty big and hardy.

She's timid around me but she ate pretty good.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

She is adorable....It is a genetic defect but she sure is cute!


----------



## Sketch (Apr 17, 2012)

What a cutie! So glad you were able to go and get her and she will have a good home.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It really does make me wonder, too. If it is a defect I wonder how she made it so long.

I'm glad she's doing so well, regardless! And thank you so so much for getting her and caring for her til she comes home. I don't know many people who would do something like this for a stranger.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Tidbit is a great name for her. I probably would have snapped her up in the store if I saw her. 
I don't think she probably should have been sold seeing as it is probably a genetic defect, but gosh is she an adorable little female. I am glad she slipped through the cracks and you found her VOG. Kudos to you MollyJean and boyfriend/husband for adopting her.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Not a big deal since i have most of the supplies for shipping handy and am in the habit of doing it. Introduced her to glassworms today... she was a bit unsure at first but once she tried one... Bettas always love glassworms. If she keeps eating real good and i can get her belly to distend by Saturday i should be able to ship her Monday.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

She should have been culled early on if it is a defect, which makes it a huge mystery. Maybe her tail will grow back, it could just be an injury. Only time will tell. But she'll be fine either way, and I don't intend to breed her ever. She will simply be a pampered fishy for the rest of her days.

And she's lucky, cause my favorite pet store is moving and everything is on sale so they don't have to move as much stock. I'm going out there this weekend to pick up some supplies. I love this place, when I got my fish, Bettabettabetta, from them, the woman said "Bye baby, I'll miss you" to the fish... It was sooo cute! It's one of those little pet stores where the few employees they have really care about animals.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

How's she been, Vog? Still active and healthy I hope. I'm going out today and crossing my fingers that I find a 5 gallon or more at the thrift stores! The more I look at this 2 gallon the less I like it. It's nice and wide, but I'm having a hard time covering it.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Forgot to respond to this... She's doing great, she got plump for me so i can send her on Monday. I have some oak leaves in the little tank with her, she loves laying on top of them.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

She's here! She looks like the trip was kind of upsetting, but she's very active!
Pale and stressed, but that will fade soon, I'm sure. I have a split 10 gallon waiting 
for her, but it needs a heater, so as soon as I get that in the mail, probably tomorrow, 
she'll go in. For now she's in a small lily bowl. It's temporary! She's got a betta heating 
pad under the rocks, so she's warm, no worries!


















She's ready to get out of that dang bag!

The post office gave me some problems. they tried to tell me only goldfish could be 
sent through USPS..... i had to open the package to show her the fish. I took Tidbit 
out and the USPS woman asked what kind of fish she was. So I told her it was a female 
betta... She said it couldn't be, it didn't have long enough fins... So I had to explain 
about betta females having short fins. She said they had only ever had one other person 
receive a fish and the man told them it was a fish, but when he opened it it was "One of 
those bottom feeding poop eater things" (In the woman's words, not mine) and she didn't 
think that was a fish, so they sent the package an hour away to Knoxville and the man 
had to go there to apply to get it.. I'm going to look up the Tennessee laws and regulations 
on transporting fish right now so if it happens again I can whip that out and deal with the 
problem right away.

But in the end Tidbit came home with me and everything is fine!

Oh, and I am SO fish brained right now. We went out to eat last night, the waitress was new 
and very nervous, so I drew her something... I folded the rest of the paper into a pocket and 
put her tip in it, she was much less nervous when we left.










I'll post more pics of Tidbit when she colors up!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that was sweet of you to do for the waitress. :3

and Tidbit is the cutest thing EVER! i'm a sucker for odd or different bettas(which is why i ended up with Scout, who was the ugliest thing ever). can't wait to see the updated pictures!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

OMGosh! That's crazy about the post office! No wonder they're putting themselves out of business! Sigh.

I bet your new little girl is just happy to be out of that bag. It sounds like she's already got you wrapped around her little fins.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

funny this one got to you on priority mail faster than the one i sent to Canada via express.

She's probably quite hungry.

Glad she has a good new home!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Firstly, She's gorgeous!
Secondly, I might be completely wrong here but in the first picture of her the end of her body where her tail should be, it looks a little fuzzy like there's something growing there, I had a female who lost most of her tail before and I thought it had gone for good but then the whole thing grew back.Just thought I should let you know what I was seeing!!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's just a trick of light on her bag. It's a pretty clean cut, no scar I can see, no breaks, no malformed scales. I'll try to get a better picture now that she's out of her bag and in the bowl. She's very active, though! Swims like crazy, but can't turn that easily, and ends up twisting her who body.. it's cute as heck. And when she wants to stop, she has to twist her body side to side, cause she really does pick up some speed, and there are no breaks! 

She ate almost right away, which surprised me. 3 pellets.. I've forgotten what it was like feeding a betta who wasn't trained to come up to the top of the tank. Bettabettabetta KNOWS when he's about to be fed and comes running.. swimming? Tidbit will learn.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah i almost had her trained. she knew what my hand meant, but was still timid. 

If i forgot to mention i had some leaves i put in with her that she liked to sit on till they sank.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I got some better pics of her. Really nice ones.. might even submit one to the monthly contest. 
Would be a huge change, huh? For now, I got some close up's of her tail (tail area?) to study. 
I'll link to the pictures since they are so big. What does everyone thing? Genetic or cut or what?

Tidbit is photogenic!
Butt wiggler


As you can see, I have an aquatic banana plant in there, and she really loves sitting on the leaves. 
She's on one right now in fact!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow that is one big picture on page 3 VOG LOL! It's like watching a movie in the front row 

That is sweet you drew the picture for the waitress MollyJean! I bet she will hold onto that.  Tidbit is so cute, so glad she has a good home, and thanks again VOG for saying something in here and going through all the trouble you did.

As for the post office... USPS, donno why they would give you a hard time.
* 
526.6 Small, Harmless, Cold–Blooded Animals*

Small, harmless, cold–blooded animals, except for snakes, turtles, and turtle eggs, are mailable only when they meet certain requirements. For some examples, see Exhibit 526.6.

Exhibit 526.6Requirements for Mailing Small, Harmless, Cold–Blooded Animals (Except Snakes, Turtles, and Turtle Eggs)
*General Requirements:*
All animals in this group:


Must be able to reach their destination in good condition in the normal transit time between the mailing and address points.
Must not require any food, water, or attention during transport.
Must not create sanitary problems.
Must not create obnoxious odors.

*Specific Requirements by Animal:*
Goldfish
Tropical Fish


Fish must be held in a securely sealed primary receptacle.
Primary receptacle must be cushioned with sufficient absorbent material to take up all liquid in case of leakage.
Primary receptacle and absorbent cushioning material must be sealed within waterproof outer (shipping) packaging.
This info taken from: http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c5_007.htm#ep184096


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah idk why my pics come out so big, most of the time it works to my advantage tho.

It's cool that she sits on stuff. None of my other fish ever sit on anything but the bottom. 

Haven't seen a bananna plant in a long time... strange, used to see them everywhere.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

That's the same page I printed out to keep in my folder (I know, I'm a neat freak) for next time I have to pick up a fish. Not gonna let them give me the run around. Though the woman who was giving me a hard time kept shrugging everything off, like she really didn't care, she just wanted to be a pain.

The girls at the restaurant are the reason we always go there. We always get good service. She did a great job, but was so flustered. I've been in that position before, and wanted to make sure she knew she was doing fine. Hope she doesn't give up. I was a waitress for 2 years before I met my husband and 3 after... it's a hard job, you get a lot of crap.. but sometimes it's worth it.

VOG, I don't blame her for sitting on the plant! She might be used to that tail, but it's still hard to get around. I might just keep her in the lily bowl for a while, she seems really happy there. At least until I have a decent plant growth in the 10 gallon she's going in, so she has lots of things to rest on.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to make sure, beforehand, that everyone knows what's going on.

Tidbit had a little trouble in the sorority, so she's staying in the lily bowl for now. I have a 10 gallon cycling and her and Princess, who is too small and was being picked on, are going in it next weekend. For now, they are in small bowls that have heaters under them and are changed every day. (I'm paranoid). They're being taken care of, I have salt in Tidbit's bowl because one of the other girls took a nip at her, but it's healing. Princess is so tiny, she's probably just a baby, but when she's larger she'll go into the sorority. So yes, they are in tiny bowls, but that does not mean they are not being cared for. It is temporary and both are very happy despite the space restrictions. As you'll see, they get lots of exercise. I've found ALL the kids love the lazer pointer. As soon as they see it they freak out. The girls don't respond as well to mirrors, like the boys do, but they love the laser.

Now then, Tidbit wiggles EVERYTHING when she's chasing the laser. She's so cute I just HAD to share!

http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v1/y1/r/Qyh5ph9cQ_M.swf?v=3916168552793&ev=0


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm almost surprised. she held her own pretty well in the tank at the store with some really big girls.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

She was on her own for almost 2 weeks, she probably just needed a chance to establish herself, but as soon as I saw the missing scales on her head I took her out. I won't risk loosing her.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

probably for the best


----------

